# Social Networking - JapaneseKnifeSharpening / Dave Martell



## Dave Martell (Jan 27, 2012)

For those of you who do the social networking/blogging thing you can find JapaneseKnifeSharpening & Dave Martell Knife information on the following sites....

*Facebook*

*Blogger*

*Twitter*


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2012)

We also just added a Japanese Knife Sharpening Facebook *Social Store* to our FB page where you can now order some of our products directly through FB. It's a cool new feature that our shopping cart made available to us at no extra cost so I thought I'd try it out and see what happens. 

Look for future "deals of the day" and other promotions to be posted there!


----------

